# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الحرارة

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة:-
درجة الحرارة:
درجة حرارة جسم هي مقياس لدرجة سخونته . تقاس باستخدام موازين الحرارة التي يمكن معايرتها لاظهار تدريجات مختلفة لدرجات الحرارة . و السلمان المقبولان دولياً هما سلم درجة الحرارة المطلقة و سلم سلزيوس.
العرض:-
· بعض التعريفات المتعلقة بالحرارة:
النقطة الثابتة:
درجة حرارة تحدث عندها تغيرات ملحوظة ( في شروط محددة ) ، و من ثم يمكن إعطاؤها قيمة تقاس بالنسبة لها درجات الحرارة الأخرى كافة . من امثلتها نقطة الجليد ( درجة الحرارة التي ينصهر عندها الجليد النقي ) و نقطة البخار ( درجة حرارة البخار فوق الماء المغلية تحت الضغط الجوي ).
و تستخدم نقطتان ثابتتان لمعايرة ميزان الحرارة ( نقطة ثابتة دنيا و نقطة ثابتة عليا ). و تمثل المسافة بين هاتين النقطتين المدى الاساسي.
سلم درجة الحرارة المطلقة أو الدينامية الحرارية :-
سلم معياري لدرجات الحرارة يستخدم وحدة تسمى كلفن (ك) .
تعطى قيمة الصفر لأدنى درجة حرارة يمكن تحقيقها نظرياً ، و تسمى الصفر المطلق. و يتعذر الوصول إلى درجة حرارة أدنى لأن ذلك يتطلب حجماً سالباً و هو أمر متعذر الوجود .
سلم سلزيوس:
سلم معياري لدرجات الحرارة مماثل في تدريجه لسلم درجة الحرارة المطلقة، لكن يعطي الصفر لنقطة الجليد و درجة المئة لنقطة البخار .
سلم فهرنهايت :
سلم قديم تعطى فيه درجة 32 ف لنقطة الجليد و 212 ف لنقطة البخار .
و قلما يستعمل هذا السلم في الاغراض العلمية .
· طرق انتقال الحرارة:
التوصيل او أو النقل الحراري:
الطريقة التي تنتقل فيها الحرارة في الأجسام الصلبة ( و كذلك في السوائل ، و الغازات ، على نطاق أضيق ) . تنتقل الطاقة في النواقل الجيدة بسرعة ، و يحدث ذلك أساساً بحركة الالكترونات الحرة . فضلاً ايضاً عن اهتزاز الذرات .
الحمل :
طريقة تنتقل بها الطاقة في السوائل و الغازات . إذا سخن غاز أو سائل فإنه يتمدد فتقل كثافته و يرتفع ، و ينخفض الغاز أو السائل الأبرد ليحتل مكانه . و هكذا ينشأ تيار الحمل .
الإشعاع :
طريقة لانتقال الطاقة من مكان ساخن الى مكان بارد دون ان يكون للوسط أي دور. يمكن ان يحصل ذلك داخل الخلاء ، على عكس النقل و الحمل . و يستخدم مصطلح (( الإشعاع)) كثيراً للإشارة إلى الطاقة الحرارية نفسها التي تسمى بخلاف ذلك الطاقة الحرارية المشعة. يأخذ الإشعاع شكل موجات كهرومغناطيسية ، و خصوصاً الإشعاع تحت الأحمر .
الخاتمة:-
عرضت في هذا التقرير عن درجة الحرارة وبعض التعريفات المتعلقة بالحرارة وطرق انتقال الحرارة وأتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع.
المصدر:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/m98/newpage.html

----------

